# New Christmas Soap -= two!!



## Ishbel (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry, something went wrong with my links.  My new 'snowballs in a snowdrift' christmas soap.  I hope you like them.

http://s919.photobucket.com/albums/ad31 ... CN4757.jpg

http://s919.photobucket.com/albums/ad31 ... CN4759.jpg

http://s919.photobucket.com/albums/ad31 ... CN4761.jpg


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 5, 2009)

That is really cool.......I love the blue balls.....

SUPER DOOPER !


----------



## jenn624 (Sep 5, 2009)

wow! those are super cool looking, I love how you cut them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

What a great looking soap. OMG I would so buy them from you  :wink:


----------



## holly99 (Sep 5, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS! That soap is fantastic!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2009)

LOVE the snowballs!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Those are TDF gorgeous , the name is perfect , well done.

Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Sep 5, 2009)

i love the snowballs! That's beautiful soap!


----------



## Bnky (Sep 5, 2009)

Those are really cool snowballs!  Are they also soap?


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind comments, I love the look of this soap, just cant wait to try it.  The balls are made from rebatched CP soap that went all oily (some of you may remember this!!) so the scents are a bit wierd, basically apple and ginger (which made my main batch go nuts and set hard before I even added the lye!!  hence the rebatch) but the white soap is unscented, i just did not want to take the risk, the balls took ages to roll lol!!!


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2009)

They are really pretty!!!  Excellent  

Tanya


----------



## Milla (Sep 5, 2009)

absolutely TDF gorgeous!!!


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 5, 2009)

i so totally can't see any of the pix!? i even logged into photobucket....still can't see. i only have firefox, do you have to use internet explorer???


----------



## Sibi (Sep 5, 2009)

OMG, I LOVE that soap!


----------



## gardengoat (Sep 6, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## LJA (Sep 6, 2009)

Holy GEEZ!!!  Those are insanely cool!!  Is that glitter on the balls?  I just adore these!


----------



## jarvan (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the glittery-ness of the balls.

I also love the stark whiteness of the main batch. I try to get white soap and my TD sux! It never dissolves all the way. It is water-soluble and can somebody tell me if there is something better out there?

Is it abnormal that my TD doesn't dissolve all the way?


----------



## LJA (Sep 6, 2009)

jarvan said:
			
		

> I love the glittery-ness of the balls.
> 
> I also love the stark whiteness of the main batch. I try to get white soap and my TD sux! It never dissolves all the way. It is water-soluble and can somebody tell me if there is something better out there?
> 
> Is it abnormal that my TD doesn't dissolve all the way?



Do you SB the bajeezus out of it?  I add it to my oils before the lye, SB it to death and it's good.   Mine is from Brambleberry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

You know what I would name that soap, don't you?  :twisted:

PS Please do not expel me from the forum.
This my feeble attempt at humor. :wink:


----------



## heyjude (Sep 6, 2009)

Love the polka dot look!!  8) balls!

Jude


----------



## LJA (Sep 6, 2009)

CastorFan said:
			
		

> You know what I would name that soap, don't you?  :twisted:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't respect you, if you didn't.   Hee.  :wink:


----------



## jarvan (Sep 6, 2009)

> Do you SB the bajeezus out of it? I add it to my oils before the lye, SB it to death and it's good. Mine is from Brambleberry.



I added it to the lye water because I tried adding it to the oils once and it just plain would not combine. It made little white oil droplets in the oil mixture. I use oils that are as close to white as possible, but true-white eludes me. Maybe I need TD from a different supplier. Mine were from MMS and never had trouble with anything from them.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG I lurve the snowball soaps!!  They are gorgeous!!
Nice glitter on top   Does it go all the way throughout the soap or is it just sprinkled on the top?


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 7, 2009)

Go, what would you call it castor fan?  Id love to know, I bet it would be a brilliant name!!

The glitter is sprinkled on the top then spritzed with alcohol but I did also add a small bit to the main white batch too which just gives a faint shimmer, Im happy with it.  So much so that I made a second identical batch yesterday!

My TD is water soluble, I add 1tsp ppo and mix it up with a tiny bit of water, I mix like mad with a small whisk, I then add it to my lye mixture before adding to the oils, this way it also gets a whiz up with the sb, I learnt the hard way with a whole batch of soap that was not white but had irritating little white, streaky blobs all through it!! - more rebatch material lol


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 7, 2009)

My word Ishbel, that is one gorgeous batch of soap! Well done!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, that is beautifully white and I love the shimmer too. It's just gorgeous. 

How do you make the little soap balls? 
Do you use a special 'white' mixture of oils?


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 10, 2009)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> The glitter is sprinkled on the top then spritzed with alcohol but I did also add a small bit to the main white batch too which just gives a faint shimmer, Im happy with it.  So much so that I made a second identical batch yesterday!



Thanks for the tip!  I will try the alcohol spritz next time with some glitter


----------

